# Washing cloth diapers in HK



## zknower (Mar 31, 2015)

I am trying to get an answer to a seemingly simple question: 

Where can one launder cloth diapers in Hong Kong?

In May, my wife and I will be visiting Hong Kong on holiday with our 2-year-old son, who wears cloth diapers. Our hotel (Marriott) offers laundering services at a cost of 50 $HK PER DIAPER, which is obviously outrageous. 

As far as I can tell, Hong Kong does not seem to have the coin-operated laundromats we have here in the US (which is what we use on vacations here). The laundry services I have written to (Clean Living, and Water Street) refuse to take cloth diapers, which makes me wonder if anyone does.

We are happy to do the washing ourselves, and equally happy to have a wash-and-fold service do it for us—just at a more reasonable price than $50HKD per diaper. 

Any suggestions folks can make would be most welcome!


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Are you saying that you carry a supply of cloth diapers with you on vacation? That is a lot of suitcase weight! Why not use disposable ones for your time in Hong Kong.


----------



## zknower (Mar 31, 2015)

Thanks siobanwf.

We have considered this, but my son has never worn disposables in his life (since two weeks old)! Flying halfway around the world doesn't seem like a good time to see if he'll have a bad reaction to them. 

So yes, on vacations we do bring a bunch of diapers. In the past, we have brought 20 or so and done the wash every three days. 20 diapers actually don't take up that much room when tucked around other luggage items (we use them to fill small spaces), and 5-6 of them are in the diaper bag anyway.

I have to think there is a laundry somewhere that will do this!?


----------



## Golo (Apr 15, 2011)

Good luck! but I think you are on to a loser here. Is there a specific reason you cant use disposable?


----------

